# Anyone use Cubase Dongle in a USB hub?



## ryanstrong (May 6, 2017)

I'm having issues with Steinberg's eLicensor not recognizing my Cubase dongle if it's in a POWERED USB hub. It's been stable only if I plug direct to the computer on a Mac.... anyone else have this issue?


----------



## charlieclouser (May 6, 2017)

I have mine in a D-Link 7-port powered USB 2.0 hub, daisy-chained from another identical hub which is connected directly to a Mac Pro cylinder, with 2x iLok2 and 2x other e-licensers on that same hub - and no problems.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 6, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> I have mine in a D-Link 7-port powered USB 2.0 hub, daisy-chained from another identical hub which is connected directly to a Mac Pro cylinder, with 2x iLok2 and 2x other e-licensers on that same hub - and no problems.


Thank you Charlie.

I think my dongle must be on the fritz, it is very old, had it since Cubase 4 - hope Steiny can replace it cuz I'm not about to take up a main USB port for a dang dongle.


----------



## KerrySmith (May 6, 2017)

All my dongles (elicensers and iLoks) are on a (powered) 7-port Amazon USB hub on a 2010. Heesgrater. No problems


----------



## MillsMixx (May 7, 2017)

Yes I use my dongle on a USB hub along with an external drive on the hub as well where I keep my some of my sample libraries. No issues.


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 7, 2017)

Actually I have just bought Cubase 9 Pro with a brand new USB elicenser and experienced the same thing. I thought at first I had a problem with the USB key, as the software kept flashing and re-scanning the key in a loop. It was on an external powered USB 4 port hub. I had to put it directly in the back of my Mac to get it to work - even though my iLok is in the same hub and that works perfectly.

I think it will either be hub chipset related or possibly it was getting a bit irate at having share a hub with a competing copy protection system.


----------



## fgimian (May 7, 2017)

I use it on my Apple keyboard's USB hub along with an iLok on the other end too. I had some pretty big problems with my eLicenser not being detected and locking things up recently. So I purchased a new one, which is also much much smaller than the older eLicenser dongle. I then transferred Cubase to the new dongle and it's been wonderful since, not a single gliltch.

When using the very latest iLok 3 and new tiny eLicenser, you can barely see them if you connect them to the Mac keyboard USB ports.

Cheers
Fotis


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (May 8, 2017)

Hello,



ryanstrong said:


> Thank you Charlie.
> 
> I think my dongle must be on the fritz, it is very old, had it since Cubase 4 - hope Steiny can replace it cuz I'm not about to take up a main USB port for a dang dongle.



It is quite a simple process, you need to purchase a new eLicenser: https://www.steinberg.net/en/shop/buy_product/product/usb-elicenser.html then connect both of them to same computer preferably directly into the USB ports of the computer, open the eLicenser Control Center and then drag and drop the license from the old eLicenser into the new one. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## kitekrazy (May 9, 2017)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will this also hold VSL licenses?


----------



## Saxer (May 9, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> I have mine in a D-Link 7-port powered USB 2.0 hub, daisy-chained from another identical hub which is connected directly to a Mac Pro cylinder, with 2x iLok2 and 2x other e-licensers on that same hub - and no problems.


Same here... incl 10m USB cable


kitekrazy said:


> Will this also hold VSL licenses?


Yepp.


----------



## g.c. (May 10, 2017)

Guillermo, does the same apply with a P.C.?
I run my dongles on a 4 Port D-Link.
I'm preparing to move up from 8.5 to 9 , along with simultaneously moving up from Windows 7 to Windows 10, and VEP5 to 6.
Thanks!
g.c.


----------



## Illico (May 11, 2017)

Use a Sabrent HB-UM43 4 ports USB-3 with Power Switches => eLicencer / iLOK / USB AUDIO KEYS / STEINBERG AUDIO CARDS
with Cubase 9 on Windows 10.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 11, 2017)

Currently going back and forth with Steinberg, they are saying they do not official support the use of USB hubs for their dongles. FYI


----------



## Flaneurette (May 11, 2017)

I found through the years, that a good quality USB hub is very important. Most cheap USB hubs can't handle much bandwidth and data, get warm quickly and often fail. I've had a cheap Chinese hub that simply shut down while transferring 16GB. It's just garbage.

My iLok is plugged directly into a PC USB slot in my server room. No hubs between that. I only use a hub for peripherals, mouse, keyboard etc... low bandwidth appliances.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 12, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> My iLok is plugged directly into a PC USB slot in my server room. No hubs between that. I only use a hub for peripherals, mouse, keyboard etc... low bandwidth appliances.



I would consider an iLok a low bandwidth appliance.


----------



## andydnr (May 17, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Currently going back and forth with Steinberg, they are saying they do not official support the use of USB hubs for their dongles. FYI



So they don't use new Macbooks with only USB-C connectors?


----------



## jononotbono (May 17, 2017)

I have an Elicenser and an iLok into a Powered 7 USB 3 (+ 3 Charger) Anker Hub connected to Mac Pro 5,1. Works like a charm.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 18, 2017)

Looks like it may be possible I have a corrupt dongle - have had it since Cubase 4!

I tried using it directly in the USB port on my iMac and experienced similar issues, not as prevalent but still had issues.

Steinberg suggested I purchase a new dongle, we will see if this works.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 18, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I have an Elicenser and an iLok into a Powered 7 USB 3 (+ 3 Charger) Anker Hub connected to Mac Pro 5,1. Works like a charm.


Tell me about it man, even with ALL those slots and USB ports, we still manage to run out


----------



## CT (May 18, 2017)

Huh, nice coincidence to see a thread like this popping up when I was going to make a new one to ask a probably stupid question on the subject of USB dongles. That question being... is there any reason to not keep dongles plugged in all the time? Doesn't seem like it, judging from the replies here. I've only been putting my Vienna Key in when I need it, but I'm not pressed for USB space or anything and wanted to know if I'm being dumbly cautious.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2017)

> Currently going back and forth with Steinberg, they are saying they do not official support the use of USB hubs for their dongles. FYI



Without being privy to the whole conversation... on the surface that's just lazy tech support.

You either have a failing dongle, USB hub, USB port. Or maybe you have something else sucking up a lot of USB power on the bus (which can happen even with powered USB hubs).

I've had - I'm not kidding - about a dozen eLicensers, iLoks, and other dongles hanging off my Macs in bus-powered, no-name USB hubs for years (I mean a dozen simultaneously). Same with my Windows slaves, although fewer dongles. Once a year I might have had to un/replug a dongle when VSL didn't see an eLicenser, but that's it.

Recently I had the sense to consolidate all the licenses on my Mac down to four dongles, but something's wrong if you're having problems.

Try a different USB port, hub, or get a new dongle. And don't spend a lot of money on

This is my "machine room" (it's behind a trap door - it doesn't look like a construction site when it's closed). I'm posting the picture to brag about how cheap and lousy that USB hub is.


----------

